# had it with Masterbuilt looking for recommendations



## john wheeler (Dec 8, 2018)

hello from Florida. thank you for letting me jump in and whine.my Masterbuilt ES 130 just went tits up with a 12lb brisket ready to go on.Same issue as everybody else. digital controller went on the fritz nd it won't heat past 150 ith wildly flucuting temps.I trvel extensively nd don't have the time or attention span for charcoal and fussing with it. his unit worked good for bout 15 smokes. always faltered when 20 peopl were abtou to show up. I love the side tube for loading chips.  like the idea of set it and forget it. got the 2 year replacement from Home po fter reding about the issues, so I get a full refund. now I need another smoker. what are y;all that have trashed these units switching to?
thanks for listening
John


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 8, 2018)

Sorry to hear about your smoker dying. Don't be to quick to knock charcoal. The WSM is basically a set-it-n-forget-smoker, but charcoal isn't for everyone. 

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm looking at Pellet Smokers next, myself.
Not a grill type, but a real vertical smoker that uses pellets.
But I keep drooling over a Smokin It #3.5D 

Because it has room to hang with.
But Sausage Maker has some fine smokers as well.

So if you think you might ever like to make BACON, or smoke a ham, you might want to buy once, cry once, and enjoy reliable smoking.

The Sausage Maker smokers have a high hanging bar to hang things from. I like the Country Smoker with the red roof.


----------



## john wheeler (Dec 8, 2018)

thanks all for responding. I was hoping someone would pop in and say that Masterbuit had fixed the issues on the latest generation.it is n ideal smoker for me. I fly almost every monday, and cherish my weekends and love to cook. sometimes it' jut rotiserie on my big-a55 Napolean. typically it's just a rack o ribs or a brisket flat, or a mess of pterdactyle wings., a nice butt or wht have you. Today the controller took a Sh%t right when my flat hit the stall and I hv to keeep runnin out and fooling it by settting on 275 and turning off to not over cook. of ourse I'm crutching it, so I can't F^& it up that much. I just want an easy set-it and forgwt it smoker. (Cause I'm lazy)
PS excuse the typing. I had  a stroke9 months ago and my typing isn't fer sh%t any more


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 8, 2018)

You sound like a potential pellet grill smoker buyer. Set and forget, but you won't get as rich a smoke flavor as you did with the ME. You can add a pellet smoking tube to supplement for more flavor. You don't say what you want to spend, but pick a point between $700 and $3500, there are a ton of options at every price.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 8, 2018)

https://www.sausagemaker.com/30-lb-Digital-Country-Style-Smoker-p/19-1012.htm










sausagemaker.com/30-lb-Digital-Country-Style-Smoker-p/19-1012.htm
*






Please allow up to 1-2 weeks lead time if your order is between production runs.
Call for current lead time, if any, @ 716-824-5814.*

Our original rooftop design creates a larger interior height, allowing you to hang longer fish, larger ham, more sausage and bigger bologna. The top is removable to make both the loading and unloading of meat and the cleaning process easier than with front-only loading models. With a capacity for 10 shelves and an extra bracket for hanging meat, the Country Smoker helps you smoke more fresh meat at a time. The Smoker features a smart cooking thermometer that allows you to connect to your phone via an app for easy and convenient monitoring.

*Features include:*
• Digital control & internal temperature sensor built-in for precision
• Smoke diffuser lowered to maximize meat capacity
• Smoke diffuser ventilated to disperse smoke more evenly.
• Drip collecting base directs drippings underneath smoker.
• Large rear casters and push/pull handle allow easy mobility.
• Raised heating element for cleaning clearance underneath the burner.
• 1000 Watt, 110V Heating Element

*Smart Cooking Thermometer Specifications :*
• Displays temperature in real-time
• Comes with 2 temperature probes
• Wireless Range : 50 meters / 150 feet
• Built in Timer and Temperature Alarms : Done Temperature Alarm, Range Alarm, Time Count-Down Alarm.
• Works with iPhone 4S or later, iPad 3rd generation or later, iPad mini or later, iPod touch 5th generation and later, Android 4.4+ devices with bluetooth 4.0 module.

*Specifications: *
• Top bracket for hanging ham, and turkey
• Full Stainless Steel Construction
• 1 3/4” distance between shelves.
• Optional opening for steam generating
• Inside Dimensions: 16 3/8” W x 15” D x 24” H (minimum) 32” H (maximum)
• Outside Dimensions: 23 1/2” W x 18 1/4” D (23 3/4” w/ rear handle) x 47” H
• Roof Dimensions: 22 3/4” W x 18 1/2” D

*Comes With: *
• 4 Shelves
• 3 Wood Dowels
• Stainless Steel Sawdust Pan
• Removable Shelving Brackets
Description


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 8, 2018)

I use a TSM no hooked up with a PID. Have went through MES POJs and Bradleys.
My TSM blows the doors off them all.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Dec 8, 2018)

Look into a “Smokin  it” Smoker.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm with GMC on the WSM.  Once you get around a brief learning curve, it's pretty much set and forget.  For the price of a decent pellet pooper, you can have a WSM, an A-MAZ-N tray (for cold smoking) and a wifi temperature probe.  Also, charcoal and flavor wood is much easier to find than pellets.  A lot of grocery stores will have the charcoal, flavor wood, meat to smoke, and beer to drink.  One stop shopping.  You can also remove the center section, place the grate on the charcoal ring, and have a great grill for burgs, dogs, steaks, etc...


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Dec 8, 2018)

My Smokin-It #3 is very close to set and forget. I just smoked some salmon earlier this week when it was 16 deg above and didn't have to do anything different than I did when the temperature was 60 deg.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 8, 2018)

If the burner is still alive, an add on PID will make it a set it and forget it.javascript:popupWindow('https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=110')


----------



## tomd8 (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm with 2 others above and say look into a Smokin-It.  Built like a SS tank and pretty much a set it and forget it....even the analog.  I believe adding a PID to the analog at a later date, if the PID ever fails you would still have an analog smoker.  Smart design, heavy duty shelves, removable shelf slides and very well insulated.


----------



## john wheeler (Dec 9, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> If the burner is still alive, an add on PID will make it a set it and forget it.javascript:popupWindow('https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=popup_image&pID=110')



that's cool.wonder if i will plug and play iwth MEs 130. nothing else is wrong with it


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm quite sure it will. Search back for MES rewire, Tallbm has photos of different units for rewiring. If can't find, PM him. He was great help when I did mine.


----------



## tlcasper (Dec 10, 2018)

You can see my review of the Pit Boss electric in this section. I have been very happy with it.
It's in the same price range as the MES and Bradley electric smokers.
Pit Boss also has vertical pellet smokers, the Copper Head series, and a 5 year warranty on all of their vertical smokers.

If you liked the side load for chips on the MES, you'll really like the front load tray on the Pit Boss. Large heavy construction, can be loaded and emptied without opening the door.

There are a number of good suggestions here. Good luck.


----------



## Braz (Dec 10, 2018)

john wheeler said:


> that's cool.wonder if i will plug and play iwth MEs 130. nothing else is wrong with it


Since I added an Auber PID and a AMNPS tray, and did TALLBM's rewire I am very happy with my Gen.1 MES 40 smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 10, 2018)

john wheeler said:


> thanks all for responding.* I was hoping someone would pop in and say that Masterbuit had fixed the issues on the latest generation.it is n ideal smoker for me.* I fly almost every monday, and cherish my weekends and love to cook. sometimes it' jut rotiserie on my big-a55 Napolean. typically it's just a rack o ribs or a brisket flat, or a mess of pterdactyle wings., a nice butt or wht have you. Today the controller took a Sh%t right when my flat hit the stall and I hv to keeep runnin out and fooling it by settting on 275 and turning off to not over cook. of ourse I'm crutching it, so I can't F^& it up that much. I just want an easy set-it and forgwt it smoker. (Cause I'm lazy)
> PS excuse the typing. I had  a stroke9 months ago and my typing isn't fer sh%t any more




OK---I'll be that guy who pops in & tells you that the Newest MES 40 "The Generation #2.5" is easily the best unit in Masterbuilt's Stable." Mine is a few years old, and has never given me a hard time. Along with an AMNPS (5 X 8 Tray), it is about as Set & Forget as I could want. No Mods needed either.

Bear


----------



## john wheeler (Dec 10, 2018)

thank you all. i need to study my acronyms


----------



## AP514 (Dec 10, 2018)

luv'n my MES 40 ...(the newer version-lower)but have way less time on mine(a few months) Bearcarver is the go to guy on these..
So, +1 to what he says  :)


----------



## tprice (Dec 10, 2018)

Also looking for new ES, my trusty MES bit the dust THANKSGIVING DAY.  Swapped turkey over to my Weber Kettle and not bad but little hotter than I like but turned out fine 

I like an electric for the “plug n play” and not have to worry about it.  I do smoke stuff but not a lot so not wanting to break the bank. 

Already have my Weber Genesis (nat gas) and Kettle but debating on a new MES or Pitt Boss.  Not sure about the pellet part but really do like the way the look    Will stay tuned to this thread to see pros and cons of Pitt Boss


----------

